# Happy Mothers Day



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please tell your Mom and Wife how much you appreciate them, try to make it special for them as they have probably spent years making special things for you and your children.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well said YD, as some of us have moms since passed and the present time is precious for those still enjoying that time.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Mom's are special, don't know how she ever put up with me, we'll take her out for supper tonight.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes hats off to mom....imagine giving birth to a brat like me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I imagine your rather large noggin' may have been more of a concern at the time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm Kidding............... sort of LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm wonder how OAC camouflages it when yote hunting?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy Mothers Day to ALL our members Mothers and Ladys and our lady members Have a very happy and blessed Day--Thank you all for being our MOMS------------SB*


----------

